# Building this new garden is killing me.....



## smoked (May 20, 2007)

Well the little lady decided that I needed to convert the side of the house from a rocked (and weed full) hill to a stepped type garden.  we used to just put containers in it, this way we will get alot more space.....lots more peppers!!!!  However with this dang autoimmune disease I have I get worn out real quick so it's going slow......but here are a few pic's I snapped today so you can see what I'm doing, one more tie and the last section will be hilled for cuc's and all......and the last few pours of concrete wall to raise the lower section....that goes easy......then a ton of dirt...I  hope this gets done soon as we have alot of starts that need to be planted!! (most of the ones in the pic's are horrible condition..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 )


----------



## deejaydebi (May 20, 2007)

Looks like a nice idea should yield plenty. Mix your dirt with a bale of perlite , vermiculite and peat moss and you'll have an easy time of tending the garden and easy rooting for the plants. Makes for a nice airy soil.


----------



## smoked (May 20, 2007)

yea, if I can get enough of the perlite etc.......it's getting so late in the year already thou.....  man I hate being behind on things!!!!!  granted my stinking cayenne starts went to crap and I can't find any local yet....plus I'd love to find paprika as well....... the hunt goes on.....


----------



## deejaydebi (May 20, 2007)

Should be able to ge it from a garden center. Make you work lot easier for sure.


----------



## smoked (May 20, 2007)

local lowes carries it, just depends on how much I need!!!!!  Just wish I could find cayenne starts and paprika starts......  have a ton of jalapeno's, some poblano's even hot wax types.....also have artichoke starts...don't eat that crap but the little lady and the boy do.....  the tomato's are always done in the whiskey barrels and have been planted for a while already......I just need my peppers so I can start making more jap powder and chilpoltle powder etc......  including wanting to make my own cayenne powder and paprika as I use so much of it!!!!!!!


----------



## teacup13 (May 20, 2007)

if you cant find starts.... why not just germinate them yourself... its real easy... i grow indoors throughout the year and dont use seedlings...i sprout everything myself

plastic container with lid... moist paper towels... place seed in between moist paper towels... place in plastic container, put in freezer bag, place by your computer monitor for warmth... will sprout in no time... check everyday for moisture and seedlings... once sprouted remove with tweezers and place in airy soil or rockwell whatever your growing medium will be

as for perlite, i would stay away from the Home depot or lowes ones...they are enriched with miracle grow nutrients and that is not so great for new seedlings or sprouts.... you have lots of garden centers in WA, check your local hydroponics store...they have lots of perlite in stock for cheap


----------



## smoked (May 20, 2007)

in the pictures, the "starts" in the yellow containers are cayenne ones from seed that we did do, but we got tied up and didn't get them transplanted until late so I don't think they will survive......I have more seeds started here indoors........  If I get my butt up early enough tomorrow I'll head up to flower world and see about starts and if they have bulk perlite etc.....but I still have to get more concrete poured and the last tie in, plus two more ties out front to finish off another project......then about 6 yards of dirt to be delivered.......then it's figuring on how much I want to add to that for the garden or not this year....next year will be easier....I hope!!!


----------



## smoked (May 21, 2007)

well managed to get up early enough, got into flower world and YES...they had my cayenne starts!!!! no paprika.....but guess next year is another year........


----------



## deejaydebi (May 21, 2007)

They don't sell cayenne, jalepinos or other hot peppers around here you have to do your own starters. I didn't start anything this year. I have this seriously huge tree in that landed the middle of my yard/garden I've only about half gotten rid of. It was dead for a few years and my neighbor ignored it. I wish my neighbors would take better care of their trees and keep them D#$m things from falling in my yard! I may loose two of my dwarf apples one is split right down the middle. I bandaged it up last winter and I'm hoping it heals up. There are leaves on it so that's a good sign but it could still rot.

There's another one in the other meighbors yard that's dead but I think it might just miss me. If not it'll take out my granny smith and necterine tree.

Something is kiling the trees around here. No moths but alot of mold looking stuff.


----------



## smoked (May 21, 2007)

never have problems  here finding jap starters or other mild peppers....this year I did get ahold of some of the mucho nacho japs which are HOTTER....yea baby!!!!


----------



## teacup13 (May 21, 2007)

i grew some cayennes a couple of years ago in a bucket on my patio... started indoors and literally grew like weeds..lol

i couldnt plant anything *yet* this year...am moving at the end of the month... the missus doesnt know i have plans like yours Smoked for the new place..lol


----------



## smoked (May 23, 2007)

well I got a little more done, I'm down to one tie left and alot of concrete still, then the dirt....but I'm begining to see the end of the light...


----------



## deejaydebi (May 23, 2007)

Looking good there Smoked ole buddy!


----------



## smoked (May 28, 2007)

well dang near done now, one more tie to go and the small retaining wall between that and what will be the hill area......stupid weatherman said "chance of showers" for today....well it's been a day long rain fest so no work today........

also got the baby green house set up....


----------



## smoked (May 30, 2007)

I'm seeing the light at the end of the tunnel now.....last tie in, man that one was a pain.....and half of the last retaining wall poured, rest tomorrow then it's dirt time......


----------



## smoked (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay, all I need is the dirt now!!!!!! will have to drag my butt out to find some tomorrow......


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 1, 2007)

Looking good Smoked! I'm still not sure why the ties are needed? It looks like the fence is sitting on cement too. What I'm I missing?


----------



## smoked (Jun 1, 2007)

it's actually a hill, so the ties are there to step down, the last section is being left as a hill for cuc's and so forth......I also actually poured concrete walls inbetween the fencing to raise the lower section up which is why there is also plastic sheeting that you can see above it as it needs a vapor/moisture barrier.....


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks great Smoked, and like it was alot of hard work...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep us updated. 

BTW.....glad to see you listening to the doc and taking it easy...


----------



## smoked (Jun 1, 2007)

trust me it's been hard work with this ITP thing.....and naturally I'm listening to my doctor...NOT..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





just finished the very last, I hope, last retainer since ruth decided the first section in the lower half was gonna be strawberries and thusly we wanted to make sure they don't creep everywhere else!!!! Ordered 8 yards of a special mix for our climate and gardens.....will be here in the morning.....


----------



## cheech (Jun 1, 2007)

If you can find a local greenhouse they usually have piles of old potting soil that they through away. (They do not reuse it do to the the fact that there may be a disease mixed in the soil and they do not want it to spread).

You should be able to get a pickup load and mix that in the soil. 

Remember bartering with smoked meat will get you just about anything you need


----------



## smoked (Jun 1, 2007)

true, but I also don't want any of their disease as well!!!  I already paid for the dirt, it was not too bad and considering this is going to take at least 8 yards!!!!!


----------



## cheech (Jun 2, 2007)

Understand. The plants that they are growing are mostly starters and are highly sensitive to disease. Most cases with a garden that is not a big deal. The other option is to use this as filler for the bottom (good drainage) and then place some good soil on the top. You sure do have a nice set up going there


----------



## greaseman (Jun 2, 2007)

Just today saw your garden plans and they look like a great use of space. Looks like a nice layout, however I'd be wary about the ties. Are they treated? I'm still learning my gardening and my preference is more to the organic side so that's where I'm coming from. I"ve allways heard that alot of ties are treated with really nasty chemicals. Over time they can leach the chemicals out into the dirt which is then absorbed by the plants. I know there are also people who say they have used them for years with no problem. So there is a debate about that, but I wish you luck with the garden. Today I need to plant my pickling cukes and giant pumpkins.


----------



## smoked (Jun 2, 2007)

yea the ties are treated, but are pretty old also so most of the oil is already leached out.  I'm not too worried about the effect as we will mostly be planting away from them, but time will tell........ got the 8 yards dumped in the driveway this morning and the boy and I are working on moving it......amazing how much 8 yards is.....


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 2, 2007)

Looking good smoked!!!   LOL..... Last year we had 12 yards of mulch deliverd
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 so I can imagine how much work is is to move 8 yards of heavy soil. It's gonna be great when your finished!!!!


----------



## smoked (Jun 2, 2007)

yea, both of us are just dying now, and it's dang hot outside.  looking for a place to fit about half a yard still, needless to say the garden is full and the front section is hilled so the little lady can do her lavander in there.....but man I'm beat and still have more dirt to move.......


----------



## smoked (Jun 2, 2007)

okay, finally got the last of the dirt located......meaning some of it went back into the garden and I'll have to figure out the rest of the grading tomorrow as I'm too tired, too sore and way too sunburned to do anything else today........did I mention moving dirt sucks? 

here are pics of before I brought in the last dirt......


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks great Smoked! Can't wait to see the plants in there! Gonna be easy to care for. Did you add perlite, vermiculite and peat moss to the dirt or is it just dirt?


----------



## smoked (Jun 3, 2007)

this is just "dirt", however it's a special blend that is supposed to be for our climate for gardening.....with how sore and sunburned I am now I don't think I could even dream of adding anything to it and mixing it in!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 3, 2007)

LOL I hear ya! Just makes it easier to weed, drain etc.


----------



## smoked (Jun 3, 2007)

yup, this dirt is really good thou, really airey already.........best soil I've ever dealt with!!!!


----------



## smoked (Jun 6, 2007)

well we have been getting plants in the ground....looks like I went a little crazy with hot peppers....not gonna have enough room!!!!  will post pic's after it's all planted.......


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 6, 2007)

Got any flower pots or plastic milk jugs in the recycle bin?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 7, 2007)

Looking good Smoked! Reading your posts got me motivated to get our garden in, just about done tonite.





24 Tomatoes, 16 peppers, 6 broccoli, 6 cabbage, celery, lettuce's, beans n pea's, acorn squash and a lil' room left
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 takin a couple aspirin and goin to bed! Good luck with yours


----------



## smoked (Jun 7, 2007)

he he he, yea we are used to container gardening, so that is gonna happen this year again also!!!!  it's getting late out here so I snapped what we have done so far.....top section is all hot peppers, first section is all cayenne, the second section is jap's and the third section has a few others and ending with some green bell's.  the only section that does not have anything in will be strawberries.....those will plant later, getting too late, and in the hanging pots are cherry tomatos (center ones) and cherry peppers in the ones on the fence.......


----------



## smoked (Jun 7, 2007)

looks great....wish I had that much room!!!!


----------

